# Skype banned!!!!! :( :(



## cutiepie

I just logged out of skype and went to reconnect and now can no longer enter ... After much huffing and puffing I left it and went to the shop where I was told skype is now BANNED in Egypt...
I had heard rumours but I thought it was buying credit etc on skype was banned not logging on and connecting computer to computer like MSN or yahoo ....but no its fully blocked if u log on automatically its fine but if u sign out and go to sign back in you cant!!!!!!! So just a warning dont log out or no more skype!!!!!


----------



## GM1

Egypt regulator enforces Internet call ban , Egypt Telecoms, Technology - Maktoob Business
since 16 March.
but only for mobile (internet) connections. If you are using DSL, Skype is still working.


----------



## topcat83

cutiepie said:


> I just logged out of skype and went to reconnect and now can no longer enter ... After much huffing and puffing I left it and went to the shop where I was told skype is now BANNED in Egypt...
> I had heard rumours but I thought it was buying credit etc on skype was banned not logging on and connecting computer to computer like MSN or yahoo ....but no its fully blocked if u log on automatically its fine but if u sign out and go to sign back in you cant!!!!!!! So just a warning dont log out or no more skype!!!!!


Would one of those bits of software that makes your computer think its in the UK by giving it a UK IP address work? (our friend has it in Spain so he can watch UK TV on-line)


----------



## cutiepie

topcat83 said:


> Would one of those bits of software that makes your computer think its in the UK by giving it a UK IP address work? (our friend has it in Spain so he can watch UK TV on-line)


YAY that worked am back online again but didnt think it should as its vodafone who blocked it and im using the vodafone usb?!! working now anyway was able to ring home again?!!:clap2: hope it lasts!!!!

Also able to watch UK tv ...........great!!!!


----------



## NZCowboy

topcat83 said:


> Would one of those bits of software that makes your computer think its in the UK by giving it a UK IP address work? (our friend has it in Spain so he can watch UK TV on-line)


Topcat
I had signed up to a proxy server, working fine until I went to renew the service and they told me they no longer accepted cc's from IP addresses in North Africa because of fraud. So I have to renew now when I'm in the UK or Europe.

*Another option to Skype*
My wife travels to other Middle Eastern Countries that have also banned Skype, we use another program very similar to Skype called OOVOO. Free Video Chat and Video Conferencing from ooVoo


----------



## vignesh_ce

I am not able to access Skype!!

Is there any way where I can access it??


----------



## Helen Ellis

vignesh_ce said:


> I am not able to access Skype!!
> 
> Is there any way where I can access it??


Skype should still work if you access the internet via a landline, it's only the mobile internet that is/will be blocked. So go to an internet cafe, or a cafe with wi fi, they will be landlines I expect.


----------



## topcat83

vignesh_ce said:


> I am not able to access Skype!!
> 
> Is there any way where I can access it??


Have you read the rest of the thread? That should give you some clues


----------



## Sam

topcat83 said:


> Have you read the rest of the thread? That should give you some clues


LOL

With reference to your previous post - what is this software, how do you get it (or from where) and how much?? I've never heard of it but it sounds very useful.


----------



## Helen Ellis

This will explain it all.

Egypt regulator enforces Internet voice call ban | Reuters


----------



## samui13

Hi Sam,

Skype - you must must must get it!!! Its brilliant.

You download it from Skype (free of charge) and that is the software. You then need to go out and buy a headset (and webcam if you want people to see you when you call).

The person you are calling needs to be on skype too in order for your calls to be free of charge. You then add them to your contacts book and arrange a time to speak to them (so that you are both on line) and then you can call free of charge over the internet.

We talk to someone in Bermuda from the UK all the time and all calls are free. It is fantastic. you can get your family in the UK to get a headset and download skype and then you can talk to them whenever you want to.

We are not out to Sierra until September but if you want us to get you a headset at the airport we can (although I am sure you will know someone coming out before that!!!) The head sets with webcam are usually around £28 (or cheaper if you dont want the webcam. you may even be able to get them in the vodaphone shop or mobinil at arabsat.

Look in to it, its well worth it.

Lou


----------



## cutiepie

samui13 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Skype - you must must must get it!!! Its brilliant.
> 
> You download it from Skype (free of charge) and that is the software. You then need to go out and buy a headset (and webcam if you want people to see you when you call).
> 
> The person you are calling needs to be on skype too in order for your calls to be free of charge. You then add them to your contacts book and arrange a time to speak to them (so that you are both on line) and then you can call free of charge over the internet.
> 
> We talk to someone in Bermuda from the UK all the time and all calls are free. It is fantastic. you can get your family in the UK to get a headset and download skype and then you can talk to them whenever you want to.
> 
> We are not out to Sierra until September but if you want us to get you a headset at the airport we can (although I am sure you will know someone coming out before that!!!) The head sets with webcam are usually around £28 (or cheaper if you dont want the webcam. you may even be able to get them in the vodaphone shop or mobinil at arabsat.
> 
> Look in to it, its well worth it.
> 
> Lou







I think Sam knows what Skype is  its the software to change to a UK IP address .....Maybe Im wrong, she did say in a previous thread she was way behink with everything goin on in the wold  ??!

What I did was just googled "software to change ip address to uk" or something along thoose lines ...... Searched threw loads and looked and reviews etc didnt want to download any virus ... Anyway like I said it worked and am now back on Skype again .... oovoo looks good anyway if I get blocked again as the other person doesnt even have to be signed up to it !!!!

Cant manage without video calling ....onto home everyday   ... regular mobile calls cost way too much!!!


----------



## Sam

@samui13

Hey Lou,

Thanks a million for the info. I have to be honest I was asking about the IP address thing, but actually I don't currently have skype and I have never used it so that info will definitely be very useful. I was planning on setting up skype these days, until I heard about the ban a couple of days ago. But where there's a will there's a way 

@cutiepie
You are right... I am WAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY behind the rest of the world. It seems forums and facebook are my links to what's out there (perhaps I should get out more?! lol).

So you didn't have to buy this software... you can just download it?! Cool. Then I'll have to check my anti-virus software is up-to-date and go searching. Thanks for the pointers 

Sam


----------



## cutiepie

Once u get SKYPE or any other video calling software ...... you'll think how did u ever manage to live without?!! Having lived in Egpyt for the past few years it literally is my connection to home I never feel homesick because of it!!I must admit for the first 2yrs I didnt have it...to b honest I had no clue what it was!! My mother was always complaining I didnt ring home enough (which I didnt!it as way too expensive)and her phone bills were huge ...even just sendng text msgs and calls once a week her bills were reaching 200euro!!
To be fair my mother has no clue of how to use the internet or any technology but she can manage skype!!even puts in the smiling faces when we are just instant msging!!! 
My sisters ring everyday...get all the news from the night before, etc when they go shopping ,ring to show what they bought ....My older sister got married last year (about the one time I didnt appreciate skype as much) as i had "bridezilla" online everyday showing different things (I was a bridesmaid as was my 1st cousin who was in Oz so she loved skype!)but it was great didnt feel I missed out in the preperations etc ...also get to see my younger cousins, friends babies all the time so its not a shock how big they have grown..when I get home !!

All for free!!If I didnt have it , I think i would miss things alot more ....... Sam you have to get it!!!


----------



## DeadGuy

Hi there,

For those who are looking for trusted downloads, try "cnet download".

Provides a variety of software (Even games if you're into that ) for all operating systems, Windows, Mac, software for mobile use etc, provides reliable downloading links and faster download speed, and of course, all original software, nothing cracked or hacked or anything like that.

There's the link to it: Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Good luck

P.S. Skype is still working on connections based on landlines, it just got banned for mobile or laptops via USB stick modems connectivity, so if you're just sitting home using your fixed LAN or a wireless connection based on a fixed land line it will work just fine.

As for the software changing your IP address, many programs do that, some are simple to use, some are complicated, but my advice is not use any with an interface that you don't really know how to deal with, could ruin your whole connectivity settings on your PC/Laptop if you made the wrong "click" on the wrong icon, so just use the simple ones, or the ones you don't find painful to use!


----------



## nefertari

cutiepie said:


> YAY that worked am back online again but didnt think it should as its vodafone who blocked it and im using the vodafone usb?!! working now anyway was able to ring home again?!!:clap2: hope it lasts!!!!
> 
> Also able to watch UK tv ...........great!!!!


Cutiepie, can you tell me what IP software you used to unblock Skype? I'm trying to video chat with a friend in Egypt and this could really help us. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Sam

After posting my last message in this thread, I went to check my anti-virus software to discover I didn't have any!!!! And I had some horrendous viruses!! It turns out the last IT guy who formatted my laptop took the virus software and my drivers from rapidshare, so of course all were fake and evil viruses.

After reformatting my computer TWICE I now have Mr. Norton looking after my safety and think I am ready to search for this IP software thing, and hopefully after SKYPE.


----------



## grabdexter

i dont think its banned, its working fine here !


----------



## Knorted

that's one of reasons that I don't like Skype, I don't know why but sometimes I cannot log in and it's hard to take back the password although I have phone number and mail recovering. They keep updating but forget this problem somehow.


----------

